# Brand new 2018 Turbo Levo Carbon Comp. How much should I pay?



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

My local spesh dealer has a 2018 Specialized Turbo Levo Carbon Comp. Original price was $6800. I know he is trying to move it since the new Levos came out and they are much improved . What is a fair asking price?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I would get one with a bigger battery. Everyone I know who landed on a 500 wishes they got a 700. The 700s=epic rides. 500s=go home early.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

That’s the thing. The 2018s are limited to the 500w battery. It’s a definite con now that the newer bikes have the option of the bigger battery.


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought the same bike, 2018 levo comp, new at the shop for $4500.
Been super happy with it, no problems. For me, the battery has been fine. I can get 25 miles no prob
which is about how much of a riding window I have time-wise on a normal day anyways.
Hardly ride my other bike any more and always finish with a smile on my face. If they still have a 2018 on the floor you should be able to get the price down a bit. I bought mine in May last year.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I have an 18 levo s-works. Love it, & can get 25 miles + outa the battery, thats about all my butt will do anyhow. Also, for me, way better looking frame design.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the input so far. Gonna head down and check out that 2018 again.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Mazukea said:


> My local spesh dealer has a 2018 Specialized Turbo Levo Carbon Comp. Original price was $6800. I know he is trying to move it since the new Levos came out and they are much improved . What is a fair asking price?


$4000 or so.


----------



## AgentPhatrick (Oct 7, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> $4000 or so.


I paid $4500.00 in Sept for my 2018 Levo expert. carbon frame, wheels, sweet Ohlins fork, 1x11 with SRAM XO for multiple shifts (my first Levo had the one click shfting). Had less than 200 miles on it.
My pedal bike is a Scott Genius. Best bike I've ever owned. Ridden it twice since getting the ebike tho...


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

$4500 is a great price for a brand new 2018. I bought a used 2018 comp for $3500. My only complaint is the Rock Shox Revelation fork and the bike weight. I put a 160 Lyrik and it made a huge difference. The problem with the 700 watt is the bike will be even heavier. I have the 500 watt and never run out, but I ride it in Echo and trail mode (Turbo only on the street for grocery runs). My rides are all under 4 hours. Demo the new 2020 Turbo SL before buying I heard it's a game changer.


----------

